# Thinking of Buying Razr: Is the SD Card Removable?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

This is probably an incredibly stupid question, but I'm thinking of buying the Razr Maxx. I know it comes w a 16GB sd card, but because of its solid frame and the fact I already know the battery is not removable I was wondering if the SD card can be replaced as well or is it permanently in there?

I ask because I own a 32GB microSD.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Its removable. The sd card and lte sim are accessible by prying back a small panel on the bottom left side of the phone. I just got my Razr Maxx today.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

awesome thx.


----------

